
DigitalOcean on-track to reach $100m ARR by end of year - mappingbabeljc
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-08/cloud-computing-finally-gets-some-startups
======
mappingbabeljc
Disclaimer: I wrote the article. I feel the HN community may find some of the
business numbers for DigitalOcean and Backblaze interesting.

